# Maulwürfe werden immer frecher



## Inken (24. Nov. 2007)

Hallo, alle zusammen!

Maulwürfe sind niedliche, aber sehr lästige kleine Gesellen.
Nicht nur, dass sie uns fast das ganze Jahr über den Rasen umpflügen, manchmal so schlimm, dass man an einigen Stellen regelrecht einbricht. 
Sie umkreisen auch unseren kleinen Teich und entsorgen ihren Aushub ins Wasser. Momentan arbeiten sie sich systematisch durch unsere Pflanzsteine, die um die Terrasse herum angeordnet sind.
Dieses Problem haben so oder ähnlich doch bestimmt viele von euch auch.

*Was tut ihr gegen Maulwürfe?*

Wir versuchen dabei immer, um die chemische Keule herumzukommen. Haben mehrmals die Gänge unter Wasser gesetzt, Stinkbomben und Fischköppe vergraben, aber was soll`s, man fühlt sich immer noch pudelwohl...

Es gibt doch bestimmt tausend Tipps und Tricks, die wir noch nicht kennen.

Was unternehmt ihr, wenn`s euch zu dolle wird?

Wir freuen uns über jede neue Idee!


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Maulwürfe werden immer frecher*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Habt Ihr es schon mit der Suchfunktion probiert? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5861/?q=maulwurf
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6544/?q=maulwurf
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5722/?q=maulwurf

Ich nehm die schöne lockere Erde immer für meine Rosen- und Staudenvermehrung. 
Für irgendwas müssen sie ja nütze sein.
Dafür hab ich jetzt auf der Koppel lauter Löcher und wir werden uns auf Dauer was einfallen lassen müssen. 
Die Wiese war aber jahrelang fast ungenutzt........... also ein Maus- und Maulwurfparadies. Gegen die Mäuse unternehmen die Katzen etwas. Die Maulwürfe holen sie weniger. :?

EDIT: Ich schieb das Thema mal zu den Tieren im und am Teich.


----------



## Inken (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Maulwürfe werden immer frecher*

Hallo Annett!

Sorry und danke für den Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion 

Elektronischer Psychoterror unter der Erde? Wäre einen Versuch wert.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, 
Inken


----------



## Jackson (24. Nov. 2007)

*Der letzte Gang vom Maulwurf*

Hallo liebe Maulwurf-  und Wühlmausgeplagten ,

ich habe diese beiden Fallen im Keller gelagert ( sind ca. 20 Jahre alt ) , mit der ersten habe ich schon Maulwürfe und Wühlmäuse zur Strecke gebracht.
Man muß nur aufpassen , das man beim Eingraben Hanschuhe trägt , denn an den Fallen darf keine menschliche Witterung sein.


schönes Wochenende , 

Jackson


----------



## Inken (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Maulwürfe werden immer frecher*

Hi Jackson!
Wenn es nach Inken ginge, würden wir jeden Maulwurf über die Straße ins Maisfels tragen. Meiner einer freut sich da schon über ewas effektivere Maßnahmen.  
Die Kerle untergraben mir nämlich das Feuerholz, das ich an der Hauswand gelagert habe. 
 
Peter


----------



## Alex45525 (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Maulwürfe werden immer frecher*

Gegen Wühlmäuse hilft BESTENS die Super Cat Wühlmausfalle. Maulwürfe stehen meines Wissens unter Naturschutz und man muss schon sehr aufpassen, dass man diese Art nicht mit der Falle erwischt. 

Hier nochmal alles wissenswerte aus einem meiner früheren Beiträge:



> Um es kurz zu machen: Ich habe Fallen, Giftgas (Achtung: Niemals am Teich!!!), Köder, und sämtliche anderen Gimmicks probiert. In Zukunft wende ich nur noch die "Super-Cat" Wühlmausfalle an. Einfach mit Zwiebelpflanzer einen Gang öffnen, Falle spannen und in das Loch stecken. Vorteil bei dieser Falle ist, dass man sie zusätzlich beködern kann und außerdem sofort sieht, ob die Falle ausgelöst hat. Bisher bei mir mit aussergewöhnlichem Erfolg.
> 
> Gut auch die Falle von Neudorf. Aber: Ohne Köder geht hier nichts, die Falle wirkt nur in eine Richtung (wenn die Maus von der anderen Seite kommt, steht sie vor einer Wand) und man muss die Teile aufwendig bündig eingraben, da nicht rund.
> 
> Beide Fallen sollte man nur mit Handschuhen anfassen, da die Nager Euch sonst riechen können und die Falle einfach verwühlen... Handschuhe vorher im Kompost "neutralisieren" - Richtig feste 'reingreifen!



Den Rest findet Ihr sicher über Google...


----------



## Rambo (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Maulwürfe werden immer frecher*

meinen schönen rasen haben sie auch umgegraben und ich hab erst gestern wieder gift mit viel wasser in die löcher gepumpt. mir ist es egal ob sie unter naturschutz stehen denn ich hab keine lust das mein rollrasen durch diese viecher völlig umsonst ist. wenn einer was dagegen hat soll er die viecher raus holen und bei sich einsetzen.

was definitive nicht hilft sind diese stäbe die töne senden und in die erde gesteckt werden. der mist kostet nur geld und bringt nix.

super cat kenne ich noch nicht. hilft das wirklich?

gr. remo


----------



## Alex45525 (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Maulwürfe werden immer frecher*

Das sind diese grauen Kunststoffteile Teile aus dem Baumarkt. Ich setze auch die Mausefallen ein. Der Hersteller verspricht "Beste Mausefalle der Welt". Meiner Erfahrung nach könnte das stimmen. Die Mausefallen setze ich unter unserem Gartenhaus ein. Zu bestimmten Zeiten hole ich bis zu zwei Mäuse (Zwei Fallen) pro Tag unter dem Gartenhaus hervor.2 

Wie die Mausefalle ist auch Wühlmausfalle extrem fängig. Bei uns gibt es keine Wühlmäuse mehr. Einen Maulwurf habe ich leider auch schon einmal versehentlich erwischt...

In diesem Jahr hatten wir keinen einzigen Wühlmausgang im Rasen. 

Ansonsten habe ich bei "Gefahr im Verzug" bereits Giftgas eingesetzt. Als wir damals unser erstes Hochbeet angelegt hatten, war dort auf einmal alles hohl und durchlöchert. Wühlmäuse. Also: Was tun? Das Giftgas wird in Form von Abbrenn-Stäbchen geliefert. Die soll man an einer Streichholzschachtel anreißen dann in einen geöffneten Gang legen und diesen sofort mit z.B. einem Stein verbarrikadieren. Die "Asche" bildet dann zusammen mit der Erdfeuchte ein sehr wirksames Giftgas, das langsam durch die Gänge kriecht. Bei starkem Befall gleichmäßig über das ganze Befallsgebiet verteilt die Gänge öffnen und jeweils so ein Stäbchen einsetzen. Das Anreißen an der Streichholzschachtel funktioniert jedoch nicht gut. Geht viel besser mit einem Feuerzeug. Danach hatten wir Ruhe. 

Achtung! Nicht zu nah am Teich einsetzen!!! Hinweise auf der Verpackung genauestens lesen!!! Gefahr für Mensch und Tier!!!

Wo man also das Gas nicht anwenden kann, oder der Befall nicht zu stark ist, dort setze ich nur noch die Super Cat ein. Funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (25. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Maulwürfe werden immer frecher*

Moin
auch ich bin geplagter Maulwurfgegner.
Also, Wasser in die Gänge hilft nicht, da die Wohnhöhle wir ein Syphon angeordnet ist. Da dringt wegen dem Luftpolster kein Wasser ein.

Ich verwede handelsübliche Fallen. Das geht so gut, daß ich mir schon einen Mantel hätte nähen können.
Aber ich auch sagen, seit dem wir unseren Berner im Garten traben haben, ist dort kein Maulwurf mehr aufgetaucht.
Jetzt halten die sich mehr vor dem Haus auf wo der Hund nicht läuft.
Ob da ein tatsächlicher Zusammenhang besteht konnte ich nicht klären.


----------

